# See ya Brice Ramsey



## nickel back (Mar 14, 2017)

Good luck and keep your head up, thanks for staying as long as you did.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 14, 2017)

wow


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2017)

Now who are we going to get to punt the ball? Is he going as a QB or punter?

Good luck Dawg!


----------



## nickel back (Mar 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now who are we going to get to punt the ball? Is he going as a QB or punter?
> 
> Good luck Dawg!



not sure he knows


----------



## elfiii (Mar 14, 2017)

Hate to see him go. Now there is no real backup for Eason.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2017)

nickel back said:


> not sure he knows



Earn the spot or play backup. That's the way it goes. Eason could just as easily lose the starting position to an incoming freshman this year. That is how the process works.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 14, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Hate to see him go. Now there is no real backup for Eason.



Catch up on your Dawg news Elfiii.  The way Fromm is going, Eason will be the backup next season.  Yahoooooo!!!!  Coaches and players are RAVING about Fromm's knowledge of the playbook, on field talent, and leadership even though he just got on campus in January.  Even chewing out veterans for lining up wrong etc.  Reggie Wilkerson is also transferring.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 15, 2017)

Brice is talented and a DGD, but he saw the writing on the wall as 3rd string this year. Marshall Long will punt, I think.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Earn the spot or play backup. That's the way it goes. Eason could just as easily lose the starting position to an incoming freshman this year. That is how the process works.



Highly unlikely. Fromm should redshirt. But the guy hasn't even played a down of college ball and you dawgs think he's the 2nd Coming of Christ. Yall are going to be disappointed when he's not what you built him up to be.  And even if he was to dethrone Eason, Eason would split. Then yall are still screwed


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Highly unlikely. Fromm should redshirt. But the guy hasn't even played a down of college ball and you dawgs think he's the 2nd Coming of Christ. Yall are going to be disappointed when he's not what you built him up to be.  And even if he was to dethrone Eason, Eason would split. Then yall are still screwed



I think you are just upset cause Dobbs was a failure and now the Vols don't have a clue who the QB will be...


----------



## Showtime (Mar 15, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Highly unlikely. Fromm should redshirt.



Strongly agree.



BuckNasty83 said:


> But the guy hasn't even played a down of college ball and you dawgs think he's the 2nd Coming of Christ. Yall are going to be disappointed when he's not what you built him up to be



I don't think that, but he seems to have the leadership skills of a vet/senior player. Reports are he was calling all the new receivers to come have practices over Christmas/New Years break. Then calling to task those who didn't show up.

I also don't see him as a flop. Only time will tell, but I think Eason's job is in bigger jeopardy as a Junior more than this year.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 15, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Catch up on your Dawg news Elfiii.  The way Fromm is going, Eason will be the backup next season.  Yahoooooo!!!!  Coaches and players are RAVING about Fromm's knowledge of the playbook, on field talent, and leadership even though he just got on campus in January.  Even chewing out veterans for lining up wrong etc.  Reggie Wilkerson is also transferring.



We'll see. It's Eason's spot to lose.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2017)

elfiii said:


> We'll see. It's Eason's spot to lose.



It's a good problem to have!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 15, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's a good problem to have!!



We need to get past starting the freshman QB who shows promise.


----------



## Showtime (Mar 15, 2017)

elfiii said:


> We need to get past starting the freshman QB who shows promise.



Yep. UGA went through the pain of getting Eason's freshman season out of the way in a season that was never going to be great to begin with. No sense it doing that all over again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't know him but do know some people that do.  More or less Bryce never really cared all that much about being a college football star from what I've been told.  He had a chance to play college ball some took it but he was more interested in having fun than anything else.  Hard to blame him all that much I guess.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 29, 2017)

Glad to see ya back in the sports forum SGD


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks man.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 29, 2017)

elfiii said:


> We need to get past starting the freshman QB who shows promise.



Problem is I don't see Eason progressing way past his troubles of last year.


----------



## Showtime (May 1, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Problem is I don't see Eason progressing way past his troubles of last year.



Why? He had more yardage against the GA #1 D than Fromm had against the GA #2 D. And that was with minimal threat of a run game since Chubb and Michel only combined for 2 touches all day long. Still shredded the #1's for over 300 yards without his 2 biggest weapons.


----------



## FootLongDawg (May 1, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Problem is I don't see Eason progressing way past his troubles of last year.



I'm with you WestCobb.  Same ole overthrowing receivers


----------



## westcobbdog (May 1, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Why? He had more yardage against the GA #1 D than Fromm had against the GA #2 D. And that was with minimal threat of a run game since Chubb and Michel only combined for 2 touches all day long. Still shredded the #1's for over 300 yards without his 2 biggest weapons.



Laugh all you want I know a little about the qb position and what I am seeing is inaccurate outs and deeper balls, like not even close, and very similar to last year. Did not really mean to compare 1 v 2, just mainly more of what was painful to watch last year seems to have not been corrected.
So the Freshman has quicker feet, better footwork and aquicker release at this point, which is huge with a mediocre line in front of him.


----------



## Showtime (May 2, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Laugh all you want.



Thanks, I will. It's a win/win for me. Either the QB who by all measures had a better season than Stafford's FR year proves you wrong, OR the FR who is coming in hot but still not quite there yet proves me wrong and is good enough to unseat an already pretty good QB.

Both of those outcomes seem fairly suitable to me!


----------



## Showtime (Jun 1, 2017)

Not so fast!

http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/BREAKING-Brice-Ramseys-decision-is-in-52978761

Ramsey still a Dawg.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Not so fast!
> 
> http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/BREAKING-Brice-Ramseys-decision-is-in-52978761
> 
> Ramsey still a Dawg.



Alright! We didn't lose our kicker!


----------



## Showtime (Jun 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Alright! We didn't lose our kicker!



Haha!

IMO, the bigger upside is UGA now has the QB depth to RS Fromm.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 3, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Not so fast!
> 
> http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/BREAKING-Brice-Ramseys-decision-is-in-52978761
> 
> Ramsey still a Dawg.




It's possible Smart saw how QB recruiting was going this year and re-recruited Ramsey to stay at UGA.  UGA missed out on the #1 player in the country Trevor Lawrence, the #2 overall player in Justin Fields,  #4 QB Emory Jones and they were all from Georgia.  Not even the though of UGA only having 2 scholarship QB's caused them to flip to UGA from Clemson, Penn St, and Ohio St respectively.  I was completely against redshirting Fromm, but UGA might have to get some distance between him and Eason because it looks like there is no highly rated QB coming in for the next 2 years, as 2019 is a lean year for QB's.  Having Ramsey back will give Smart the option, even thought it is unlikely Fromm does not see the field for at least 4-5 games in mop up duty.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 5, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> It's possible Smart saw how QB recruiting was going this year and re-recruited Ramsey to stay at UGA.  UGA missed out on the #1 player in the country Trevor Lawrence, the #2 overall player in Justin Fields,  #4 QB Emory Jones and they were all from Georgia.  Not even the though of UGA only having 2 scholarship QB's caused them to flip to UGA from Clemson, Penn St, and Ohio St respectively.  I was completely against redshirting Fromm, but UGA might have to get some distance between him and Eason because it looks like there is no highly rated QB coming in for the next 2 years, as 2019 is a lean year for QB's.  Having Ramsey back will give Smart the option, even thought it is unlikely Fromm does not see the field for at least 4-5 games in mop up duty.




Losing out on the top QB's?? If you were Lawrence or Fields, would you have come to UGA knowing that Fromm and Eason was sitting in front of you? 

UGA didn't lose out on anyone. Those kids went where they could start in their 1st season and not redshirt, then sit behind another QB for 1 to 2 more years and "MAYBE" play in their senior season.. 

UGA has 2 of the top QB's sitting in Athens right now. I would rather have the 2 we got then Lawrence and Fields.. By having Ramsey come back and Eason not having any serious injury, Fromm could redshirt and still have plenty of time to play after Eason finishes his junior season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## lbzdually (Jun 5, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Losing out on the top QB's?? If you were Lawrence or Fields, would you have come to UGA knowing that Fromm and Eason was sitting in front of you?
> 
> UGA didn't lose out on anyone. Those kids went where they could start in their 1st season and not redshirt, then sit behind another QB for 1 to 2 more years and "MAYBE" play in their senior season..
> 
> UGA has 2 of the top QB's sitting in Athens right now. I would rather have the 2 we got then Lawrence and Fields.. By having Ramsey come back and Eason not having any serious injury, Fromm could redshirt and still have plenty of time to play after Eason finishes his junior season.



Lawrence is the 4th scholarship QB on roster for Clemson,  they signed a higher rated QB than Fromm in2017.  There is also 2 other high 4 stars that have 2-3 years of eligibility left.  So tell me again how Clemson is the easier path to be a starter?  As far as Fields and Jones go, Smart recruited both of them and is still putting the full court press on Fields.  OSU is a similar situation to Clemson, a 5 star and a couple of high 4 stars already on the roster.   For PSU, McSorley is the man this year, they signed a 4 star for 2017, , but their roster is the most wide open.  Fields will probably see the field this year, so I can't blame him of he stays with PSU, but for Jones and Lawrence their road to starting is harder than at UGA.  

Smart wants 2 QB's this year, maybe they can get by with 1, but getting Ramsey to come back is the best recruiting job UGA has done this year so far and that is not good.

As far rather having Fromm and Eason over Lawrence and Fields, that is crazy.  Lawrence is a once every 5 year talent and Fields is pushing him for #1 player in the entire country.  Terrell Pryor was the last QB to be #1 overall.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 6, 2017)

Lawrence is too pretty to play in the SEC. One good hit and he is gonna fold like a cheap suit.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 6, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Lawrence is too pretty to play in the SEC. One good hit and he is gonna fold like a cheap suit.



Prolly not, he is not a little fella. 

We needed Ramsey back to be able to run a decent practice.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2017)

> Lawrence is the 4th scholarship QB on roster for Clemson,  they signed a higher rated QB than Fromm in2017.  There is also 2 other high 4 stars that have 2-3 years of eligibility left.  So tell me again how Clemson is the easier path to be a starter?  As far as Fields and Jones go, Smart recruited both of them and is still putting the full court press on Fields.  OSU is a similar situation to Clemson, a 5 star and a couple of high 4 stars already on the roster.   For PSU, McSorley is the man this year, they signed a 4 star for 2017, , but their roster is the most wide open.  Fields will probably see the field this year, so I can't blame him of he stays with PSU, but for Jones and Lawrence their road to starting is harder than at UGA.




Well.... Duh... Of course Smart is still recruiting him. That's what coaches do! Especially in the state of GA. They try to keep the talent in the state.

So, you are telling me that Hunter Johnson and Kelly Bryant are going to beat out Lawrence for the job at QB for Clemson?  

They will both start their 1st season before the season ends as long as they don't get hurt before going to college. I'll make ANY wager on that with you!

There is NO WAY they would start a game at UGA for a minimum of 2 years at UGA.. 



> Smart wants 2 QB's this year, maybe they can get by with 1, but getting Ramsey to come back is the best recruiting job UGA has done this year so far and that is not good.



I love all of you arm chair coaches and how you give Smart crap and say dumb things like "best thing he has done in recruiting this year and that's not good". Kirby is not a proven HC, but one thing that is proven, Kirby is one if the best recruiters in this country and for some guy on a GON forum to talk smack about his recruiting is well, silly. Gauging talent is what he gets paid millions to do and there is a reason you don't do that job and never have done that job and never will do that job.



> As far rather having Fromm and Eason over Lawrence and Fields, that is crazy.  Lawrence is a once every 5 year talent and Fields is pushing him for #1 player in the entire country.  Terrell Pryor was the last QB to be #1 overall.



A once every 5 year player? So, was that not said about Eason? And if Lawrence is so highly regarded as a QB, you really want to make that wager on him starting his freshman year? You are contradicting yourself from your 1st paragraph..


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 6, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Lawrence is too pretty to play in the SEC. One good hit and he is gonna fold like a cheap suit.



I don't think so.  Hate we missed out on him.  I think he's got what it takes to succeed on Saturdays and on Sundays if he keeps developing.  The kid just pops out on tape.  I'm no QB guru and won't try to predict who will be better out of Eason, Fromm, and Lawrence...but TL's tape looks better to me.

Back to the topic...glad to have Ramsey back.  As far as I can tell, he's a DGD and has done what the coaches have asked of him at every turn.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 6, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Prolly not, he is not a little fella



Being tall doesn't make you big. He's 195 pounds. Sorry, he's a walking dogwood branch.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2017)

Signing day is a little over 8 months away. UGA will sign around 14 kids this class. I'm not too worried,,,,, yet.....


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2017)

Hmmm  https://www.dawgnation.com/football...-qb-justin-fields-backs-off-pledge-penn-state


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Signing day is a little over 8 months away. UGA will sign around 14 kids this class. I'm not too worried,,,,, yet.....





brownceluse said:


> Hmmm  https://www.dawgnation.com/football...-qb-justin-fields-backs-off-pledge-penn-state



C'mon Jeff... We all know Ramsey is the best recruit Kirby is going to get.. I mean, heck, look at what Bama's class looks like. Ol Snook even started another thread about how Saban has fallen off the wagon..


----------



## nickel back (Jun 8, 2017)

Glad to see Ramsey stay a DAWG!! I like the young man, he is a dang good DAWG.

As for 3 stars, 4 stars to 5 of them, I just dont care, seen 5 stars QB's flop and 3 stars shine. 

Yall know who I think the problem is.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Yall know who I think the problem is.....



Fire Mark Richt...


----------



## nickel back (Jun 10, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fire Mark Richt...



Nailed it..


----------



## across the river (Jun 10, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well.... Duh... Of course Smart is still recruiting him. That's what coaches do! Especially in the state of GA. They try to keep the talent in the state.
> 
> So, you are telling me that Hunter Johnson and Kelly Bryant are going to beat out Lawrence for the job at QB for Clemson?
> 
> ...



I'm a UGA fan, but Lawrence is better than both of the QBs UGA currently has.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2017)

across the river said:


> I'm a UGA fan, but Lawrence is better than both of the QBs UGA currently has.



How do we know that?


----------



## across the river (Jun 10, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> How do we know that?



There are multiple ways.  The easiest  is to go watch film on all of them.  I'm sure you can find it all on hudl.  Those are the best clips they have on each of them and it is pretty obvious that Lawrence as a junior is ahead of the other two as seniors, and it isn't close.  Heck, pull up film on Deshaun Watson as a senior and Lawrence as a junior, and then tell me Lawrence doesn't look better than the guy who just went to two national championships did as a senior.  Watson was and is very, very, good, don't get me wrong, but I saw both play in person, and Lawrence looked better in person too.  If you don't want to do that, go read what actual scouts say.  Pretty much any one you read will say he is well ahead of the curve for his age and has been since a sophomore.  Add that to the fact that he has all the intangibles, a cannon arm, and a 6'6" frame to fill out, and there is a reason he is the #1 QB in an absolutely loaded class.   Look, I'm not saying Eason and Fromm aren't talented, because they are. In terms of size and arm strength Eason is right there with him.  However, this kid was further along as an overall qb as a sophomore than Eason was a senior season, and it doesn't take an NFL scout to see it.  Some it may have possibly been the level of competition each was facing, but a lot of it is this kid is just that good. Like I said, I am a UGA fan, but all this Lawrence isn't going to UGA because Eason and Fromm are there is nonsense.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2017)

You can watch all the film you want but until Lawrence get's to college that's pure speculation. Lawrence is talented and has what it appears to be a very good college qb. But the game get's a lot faster and the schemes get more complex. He may very well turn out to be better than the two we have on roster right now but who knows? He may just be another hyped up recruit. As a UGA fan I'm more excited about the O line recruiting and the stable of RB's and from all accounts we'll end up with Zeus. If he lives up to the hype we'll be nasty down hill team and all we'll need is a game manager anyways. Bama has won a few NC with average qb's. No need to worry about losing a recruit and no need to worry this far away from NSD.


----------



## across the river (Jun 11, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> You can watch all the film you want but until Lawrence get's to college that's pure speculation. Lawrence is talented and has what it appears to be a very good college qb. But the game get's a lot faster and the schemes get more complex. He may very well turn out to be better than the two we have on roster right now but who knows? He may just be another hyped up recruit. As a UGA fan I'm more excited about the O line recruiting and the stable of RB's and from all accounts we'll end up with Zeus. If he lives up to the hype we'll be nasty down hill team and all we'll need is a game manager anyways. Bama has won a few NC with average qb's. No need to worry about losing a recruit and no need to worry this far away from NSD.



I didn't say I was worried about losing him.  He went to Clemson in large part because the system is similar to what he has in high school which would ease the transition you speak about.   It would in fact probably be more difficult for him to come to Georgia and have to learned to play under center, which has obviously been an issue for Eason.  I was simply responding to the post where people were implying Lawrence wasn't coming to UGA because he didn't want to compete with Eason and Fromm who were better quarterbacks. That is absolutely crazy.  Hunter Johnson is there now, who got the MVP in the army all american bowl over Fromm.   Don't get me wrong, they are all good, but this kid is special, so I fill the need to set the record straight when people who have never seen him play start making comments. If he doesn't get hurt he will do big things at Clemson and beyond.  Like I said in the other post, he is worlds ahead of where Eason was at this stage, and at the UGA people acted like he was going to lead them to the SEC championship his first year.  I was not one of them, and unfortunately I don't see it happening this yer either.  I'm not from Cartersville and have no loyalty to Lawrence by any means, but I give credit where credit is due.  When a kid is on the field with plenty of "three and four star" recruits and he is the best player on the field by a looooooong shot, you give him the credit he deserves.

As far as the OL goes, they have some talent coming in, but unfortunately it is all inexperienced other than the JUCO guy.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 11, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> You can watch all the film you want but until Lawrence get's to college that's pure speculation.



This. Comparing these kids as they are on the field playing the role of big fish in the little pond is completely different than when they step on the field with all the other big fish.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 11, 2017)

This^^^^
Lawrence looked unreal against Thomson in the state championship game but big time college football ball is a different story no matter which college he ultimately signs with in December or February. I wish him all the best though! That hair is a trip!!


----------



## across the river (Jun 11, 2017)

Showtime said:


> This. Comparing these kids as they are on the field playing the role of big fish in the little pond is completely different than when they step on the field with all the other big fish.



That isn't entirely true.   If you are trying to predict how a three or four star kid all turns out, it isn't an exact science, I will give you that.  Some pan out, some don't, and even not all of the five stars end up being contributors.  However, if you go back and take the top 5 or even 10 "ranked" recruits each year, nearly 100% go on to perform at a high level, even in there freshman year.  There are a then a few kids every year that are head and shoulders above everyone else, and they are almost certain to be good college players.   Occasionally, you get a kid that grades out so high, he is ranked at the top of all of the high school recruits that have ever been ranked, and there is nearly a 100% chance they will be a star in college.  Trevor Lawrence grades out in this very upper tier (as a sophomore mind you) with the likes of Vince Young and Jadeveon Clowney.  We know how both of them turned out.    There is a big difference between the very, very, best recruits, and everyone else.  To throw them all into the same pot is foolish.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2017)

across the river said:


> That isn't entirely true.   If you are trying to predict how a three or four star kid all turns out, it isn't an exact science, I will give you that.  Some pan out, some don't, and even not all of the five stars end up being contributors.  However, if you go back and take the top 5 or even 10 "ranked" recruits each year, nearly 100% go on to perform at a high level, even in there freshman year.  There are a then a few kids every year that are head and shoulders above everyone else, and they are almost certain to be good college players.   Occasionally, you get a kid that grades out so high, he is ranked at the top of all of the high school recruits that have ever been ranked, and there is nearly a 100% chance they will be a star in college.  Trevor Lawrence grades out in this very upper tier (as a sophomore mind you) with the likes of Vince Young and Jadeveon Clowney.  We know how both of them turned out.    There is a big difference between the very, very, best recruits, and everyone else.  To throw them all into the same pot is foolish.



It's all just a wait and see. All college fb coaches want the blue chip players. They are playing the odds. The odds are in their favor on the 4 and 5 star players. That's the same reason a coach is all up on a 2 or 3 star raw player because there's something they see that they like about the player. Again nothing more than a cross your fingers and hope you were right. There's no exact science. The camps help but until they get out on the field  with players with as much or more talent than them no one knows. I'm not trying to take away from Lawrence or Fromm or whoever but the both of them are nothing more than they looked great in HS let's hope it translates in college. Goes in the same boat as all great college players don't make it in the NFL. There are a lot of 2 and 3 stars in the NFL.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 12, 2017)

Didn't this thread used to be about Brice Ramsey?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2017)

bryce ramsey and kirby smart sucks.


----------



## across the river (Jun 12, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Didn't this thread used to be about Brice Ramsey?



Yeah, but when there are better players behind you people move on.  I think he has already figured that out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 13, 2017)

across the river said:


> I'm a UGA fan, but Lawrence is better than both of the QBs UGA currently has.





And if you could predict the future, why aren't you a lottery winner?  

So, you are telling me that a kid playing his senior season of high school football could take the field today and beat Eason out of his job?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And if you could predict the future, why aren't you a lottery winner?
> 
> So, you are telling me that a kid playing his senior season of high school football could take the field today and beat Eason out of his job?



I know your being funny but you are 100% correct.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 13, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> I know your being funny but you are 100% correct.



I was being funny with my 1st sentence but I was dead serious about the 2nd. 

Some folks played football in little league and somehow think they actually know more about the game and recruiting then the folks that actually get paid to do it. 

Fire this.. Fire that.. Bobo needs to go.. Richt has lost control of the program.. Blah.. Blah.. Blah...


----------



## elfiii (Jun 13, 2017)

Mark Richt has lost control of Brice Ramsey *and* Browning Slayer.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 13, 2017)

Some of the GON sports forum posters.


----------



## across the river (Jun 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And if you could predict the future, why aren't you a lottery winner?
> 
> So, you are telling me that a kid playing his senior season of high school football could take the field today and beat Eason out of his job?



I don't play the lottery.  The odds are winning big are near 0%, it is completely random, and it is a fools way to spend money.  I do, however, invest a good but of money in the stock market, real estate, and other investments.   While I can't predict for certain how those investments will perform over the next several years, I can make educated decisions on where and where not to put time and money.   I don't just go randomly putting money in any "investment".   You don't win them all, but if you make educated decisions over time and have more winners than looser it usually turns out in your favor.

Similarly, college recruiting, scouting, and talent evaluation are about predicting, as well as possible, how the kid will perform in college.   While evaluations aren't 100% by any means, you can pretty accurately predict who will perform well in college and who will not.  Just look as the success rate of the 25 or so five stars every year.  They tend to turn out pretty well.  Better yet look at the top five 5 stars from the last 10 years and tell me how many didn't turn out to be good college players.   They didn't randomly pick those five players out of all the kids playing in high school I can assure you of that. Why do you think the top programs go after the same kids.  Anyone who would compare recruiting and the ranking system to the "lottery" shows how little they actually know about any of it.

As far as what I said, I never said Lawrence could come in and take the field over Eason now.  Make sure you know what you are talking about before you start typing stuff.  What I said was *"this kid was further along as an overall qb as a sophomore than Eason was a senior season, and it doesn't take an NFL scout to see it."*  That statement is entirely true.  Eason played in Washington state with a bunch of slow caucasians.  While he had plenty of arm talent, he was unprepared for the speed at Georgia.  If you watch him in the Army all american game, you could tell he was shell shocked.   Shea Patterson walked out there like it was just another day and lit it up, but he had been at IMG for a year practice against essentially a college defense everyday. Not saying it was Eason's fault, but Lawrence plays in a much more competitive league than Eason did.   I only brought the whole thing up, because you or someone else said Lawrence didn't come to Georgia, because he didn't want to sit behind Eason and Fromm.   All things being equal, if Eason, Fromm, and Lawrence were all coming out of high school at the same time, Lawrence would be ranked ahead of the other two by a wide margin in terms of the"rankings".   Again, I'm not saying Eason and Fromm aren't talented, I'm just saying Lawrence is better as a rising senior than they were, by a mile.   Whether you believe that or not, makes no difference.  
I'm off my rant.  Go back to talking about Brice Ramsey, and good luck with you mega millions tickets.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 13, 2017)

Just glad to know we have another punter on roster with Brice coming back.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2017)

across the river said:


> As far as what I said, I never said Lawrence could come in and take the field over Eason now.  Make sure you know what you are talking about before you start typing stuff.  What I said was *"this kid was further along as an overall qb as a sophomore than Eason was a senior season, and it doesn't take an NFL scout to see it." *


*

Really.. Make sure I know what I'm talking about before I start typing stuff? You said the kid was further along? Actually, you said this..




			I'm a UGA fan, but Lawrence is better than both of the QBs UGA currently has.
		
Click to expand...


And all I did was quote it.. It doesn't take an NFL scout to know broad statements like ^^this^^ are, well, stupid.*


----------



## across the river (Jun 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Really.. Make sure I know what I'm talking about before I start typing stuff? You said the kid was further along? Actually, you said this..
> 
> I said he was further along as a sophomore, than Eason was as a senior, and he was. He will be way further along as a senior than Eason was coming out of high school. It is easy to see.  I don't understand how you are confused, and if you actually watched a game either of them played you could see it too. Did I say he would walk into UGA next year and start the first game as a freshman over a guy going into his third year, no.  He probably has never taken a ball from under center other than a victory formation.  All variables being equal, Lawrence is better.
> 
> And all I did was quote it.. It doesn't take an NFL scout to know broad statements like ^^this^^ are, well, stupid.


 

So if I said DeShaun Watson is a better quarterback than Tom Savage, that would be a stupid statement?  I'm not saying De Shaun Watson will walk into Houston and start over Tom Savage who has been in the league for years, but overall he is better.  If Lawrence, Eason, and Fromm had graduating in the same class and gone to the same school at the same time, Lawrence would be out the other two easily.   To say he is "scared" of the to UGA has on there roster is crazy. Don't bother replying, because I won't respond.   Yu just like to argue without providing anything of any substance, and I have better things to do that bother with you on the internet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2017)

across the river said:


> So if I said DeShaun Watson is a better quarterback than Tom Savage, that would be a stupid statement?  I'm not saying De Shaun Watson will walk into Houston and start over Tom Savage who has been in the league for years, but overall he is better.  If Lawrence, Eason, and Fromm had graduating in the same class and gone to the same school at the same time, Lawrence would be out the other two easily.   To say he is "scared" of the to UGA has on there roster is crazy. Don't bother replying, because I won't respond.   Yu just like to argue without providing anything of any substance, and I have better things to do that bother with you on the internet.



If you want to compare the 2 you might want to look at their actual stats before assuming you know what you're talking about. Since Lawrence is a Junior, you can compare the 2 at that age. Trevor also started as a freshman while Eason didn't so that would give Trevor an advantage but yet, Eason had a better QB rating than Trevor. Actually Trevor's numbers went down in his Junior season. And if you want, you can compare Fromm's stats. He was below either of them but had very comparable numbers. 

There is no arguing. You made a stupid statement and I called you out on it. End of story. You said Trevor is better than ANY QB at UGA and that is not true. Trevor is a high school kid and you are wanting to compare him to a 2nd year starter in the SEC. You are comparing apples to the price of tea in China.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> If you want to compare the 2 you might want to look at their actual stats before assuming you know what you're talking about. Since Lawrence is a Junior, you can compare the 2 at that age. Trevor also started as a freshman while Eason didn't so that would give Trevor an advantage but yet, Eason had a better QB rating than Trevor. Actually Trevor's numbers went down in his Junior season. And if you want, you can compare Fromm's stats. He was below either of them but had very comparable numbers.
> 
> There is no arguing. You made a stupid statement and I called you out on it. End of story. You said Trevor is better than ANY QB at UGA and that is not true. Trevor is a high school kid and you are wanting to compare him to a 2nd year starter in the SEC. You are comparing apples to the price of tea in China.



eason has to step it up to win the heisman and lead to dogs to a NC as YOU and ELFIII have predicted.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2017)

go dogs in lalaland.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2017)

daily goldrangerspotandstalksux while im in here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> lalaland.



We call that California..


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2017)

across the river said:


> Make sure you know what you are talking about before you start typing stuff.



In this forum, on this message board? You ask entirely too much. Lower your expectations.


----------



## across the river (Jun 15, 2017)

elfiii said:


> In this forum, on this message board? You ask entirely too much. Lower your expectations.



Your right, I don't know what I was thinking.   I have read enough "I shot a buck through the heart with my 7mag and he ran 3 miles before I lost him" threads in the deer hunting forum, and enough  "I called in this rudy duck and hooded merganser with my $130 RNT mallard call" over in the waterfowl forum to know the insanity would surely carry over to the sports forum as well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 16, 2017)

across the river said:


> Your right, I don't know what I was thinking.   I have read enough "I shot a buck through the heart with my 7mag and he ran 3 miles before I lost him" threads in the deer hunting forum, and enough  "I called in this rudy duck and hooded merganser with my $130 RNT mallard call" over in the waterfowl forum to know the insanity would surely carry over to the sports forum as well.



It sure did come over to the Sports Forum and you brought some of it with you..


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 21, 2017)

UGA is trending for Matt Corral, a 5 star from California.  If UGA gets him or Fields, I'll take back everything I said about QB recruiting.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 21, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> C'mon Jeff... We all know Ramsey is the best recruit Kirby is going to get.. I mean, heck, look at what Bama's class looks like. Ol Snook even started another thread about how Saban has fallen off the wagon..



I didn't say Ramsey was the best recruit Smart was going to get, I said it was his best recruiting job this year at QB so far, and considering there is no other QB committed for 2018, that is absolutely true.  If he pulls Fields, Corral, or another blue chip QB, then that changes everything.  If UGA wins this year, that will greatly influence who comes to UGA.   Another 8-5 year will kill any recruiting momentum from 2016 or 2017.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 22, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> UGA is trending for Matt Corral, a 5 star from California.  If UGA gets him or Fields, I'll take back everything I said about QB recruiting.



For the offense they claim to want to run, Corral would be awesome. He's a bigger Aaron Murray IMO.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 23, 2017)

.......


----------



## GA native (Jul 11, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Laugh all you want I know a little about the qb position and what I am seeing is inaccurate outs and deeper balls, like not even close, and very similar to last year. Did not really mean to compare 1 v 2, just mainly more of what was painful to watch last year seems to have not been corrected.
> So the Freshman has quicker feet, better footwork and aquicker release at this point, which is huge with a mediocre line in front of him.



The offensive line is what it all boils down to for me. 

We had one of the best stable of RB's in the country last year, but the line couldn't clear a path. Eason might have had better composure. Eason might have made better throws. But Eason spent most of the season running from the thundering herd. And picking dirt out of his helmet.

If we can grow an O-line, we have a good shot at the East title.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 11, 2017)

GA native said:


> The offensive line is what it all boils down to for me.



This. ^


----------



## GA native (Jul 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was being funny with my 1st sentence but I was dead serious about the 2nd.
> 
> Some folks played football in little league and somehow think they actually know more about the game and recruiting then the folks that actually get paid to do it.
> 
> Fire this.. Fire that.. Bobo needs to go.. Richt has lost control of the program.. Blah.. Blah.. Blah...



Bobo could never control the clock. His offense spent three minutes on the field on average. It was either three minutes and some points. Or three minutes and a punt. At some point, an offense needs to put it down in 2nd gear and grind out the clock.

I was glad to see him go. Still am as I look at Colorado St.'s record.


----------



## creekrunner (Jul 11, 2017)

Quote:
Originally Posted by GA native  View Post
The offensive line is what it all boils down to for me.
This. ^

On any level of football


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2017)

I don't see how we can expect the O line to be much better early on. Gonna be a lot of new faces there, who have not played a down together. I would expect to see them improve as the season progresses.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I don't see how we can expect the O line to be much better early on. Gonna be a lot of new faces there, who have not played a down together. I would expect to see them improve as the season progresses.



This.


----------



## GA native (Jul 12, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I don't see how we can expect the O line to be much better early on. Gonna be a lot of new faces there, who have not played a down together. I would expect to see them improve as the season progresses.



Yep. Bobo and Richt both let the program fall apart as they courted other job opportunities. Shottenheimer, as it turned out, was just a placeholder.

The team Kirby took over didn't even have a placekicker. Just that Hamm guy.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 13, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I don't see how we can expect the O line to be much better early on. Gonna be a lot of new faces there, who have not played a down together. I would expect to see them improve as the season progresses.



You're spot on Charlie.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> UGA is trending for Matt Corral, a 5 star from California.  If UGA gets him or Fields, I'll take back everything I said about QB recruiting.



Well?? I love bumping old threads..


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Earn the spot or play backup. That's the way it goes. Eason could just as easily lose the starting position to an incoming freshman this year. That is how the process works.



MC just might be right,jury is still out



BuckNasty83 said:


> Highly unlikely. Fromm should redshirt. But the guy hasn't even played a down of college ball and you dawgs think he's the 2nd Coming of Christ. Yall are going to be disappointed when he's not what you built him up to be.  And even if he was to dethrone Eason, Eason would split. Then yall are still screwed



good one to bump, some interesting reads in this one


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2017)

nickel back said:


> MC just might be right,jury is still out
> 
> 
> 
> good one to bump, some interesting reads in this one



We are use to proving Bucky wrong. That boy is wrong 99% of the time and he wonders why no one takes him serious..

Still waiting on lzbdually to chime in. He posted in the Justin Fields thread..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Highly unlikely. Fromm should redshirt. But the guy hasn't even played a down of college ball and you dawgs think he's the 2nd Coming of Christ. Yall are going to be disappointed when he's not what you built him up to be.  And even if he was to dethrone Eason, Eason would split. Then yall are still screwed



Well, you were partially right again. He wasn't the 2nd Coming of Christ. He's the 3rd Coming plus a basket of chips and so far Eason is still here.

Hey Slayer, where's Bucknasty's new avatar?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Hey Slayer, where's Bucknasty's new avatar?



I'm working on it.. I've had a few different ideas and I keep changing it..  I should have it done this weekend..


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 6, 2017)

Slayer just like a DAWG, digging up old bones!  keeping these boys honest up in herra


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> UGA is trending for Matt Corral, a 5 star from California.  If UGA gets him or Fields, I'll take back everything I said about QB recruiting.



Still waiting.... Funny how you have commented.. Take your plate of crow and chow down...

Come on arm chair QB.... I can't wait until I see you eat it!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Slayer just like a DAWG, digging up old bones!  keeping these boys honest up in herra



I just love shoving "facts" in people's pie holes.... We've got Fields.. Now it is time to shut up haters...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still waiting.... Funny how you have commented.. Take your plate of crow and chow down...
> 
> Come on arm chair QB.... I can't wait until I see you eat it!!





Browning Slayer said:


> I just love shoving "facts" in people's pie holes.... We've got Fields.. Now it is time to shut up haters...




He's online right now.... Just admit your mouth was bigger than your checking account Lizzy... That is all...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2017)

Bump.... Kirby has made you look like a fool...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bump.... Kirby has made you look like a fool...



And he's gone.... Come on lizarddually...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> UGA is trending for Matt Corral, a 5 star from California.  If UGA gets him or Fields, I'll take back everything I said about QB recruiting.



Hmmm.... Take back everything.... Yeah right! You are avoiding it like the Vols do the end zone..


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.... Take back everything.... Yeah right! You are avoiding it like the Vols do the end zone..



Browning if your tenacity were somehow harnessed for the good of man we could cure cancer and bring n Korea to its knees.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Browning if your tenacity were somehow harnessed for the good of man we could cure cancer and bring n Korea to its knees.





You should meet me in person!

And if we had people that actually kept their word, we would a wall, lower taxes and Obamacare would be repealed..

People are only as good as their word!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> People are only as good as their word!



Imagine if Kirby said a bunch of stuff and didn't follow thru with it.. would certain Dawg fans be upset? Yeah, they would pitch a fit and complain... Kirby keeps his word and so should other Dawgs...


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2017)

GA native said:


> Yep. Bobo and Richt both let the program fall apart as they courted other job opportunities. Shottenheimer, as it turned out, was just a placeholder.
> 
> The team Kirby took over didn't even have a placekicker. Just that Hamm guy.



False!  While BoBo was looking, Richt never was and had refused to even take interviews.

Shotty well he was just ... can't say it here.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 9, 2017)

You were dead on......again. lol



lbzdually said:


> It's possible Smart saw how QB recruiting was going this year and re-recruited Ramsey to stay at UGA.  UGA missed out on the #1 player in the country Trevor Lawrence, the #2 overall player in Justin Fields,  #4 QB Emory Jones and they were all from Georgia.  Not even the though of UGA only having 2 scholarship QB's caused them to flip to UGA from Clemson, Penn St, and Ohio St respectively.  I was completely against redshirting Fromm, but UGA might have to get some distance between him and Eason because it looks like there is no highly rated QB coming in for the next 2 years, as 2019 is a lean year for QB's.  Having Ramsey back will give Smart the option, even thought it is unlikely Fromm does not see the field for at least 4-5 games in mop up duty.


----------

